
Ask HN: What are your favourite tools that stood the test of time? - she11c0de
Nowadays most developers look for the newest shiny toys they can find. I understand this - usually I visit HN hoping to find something new to learn and use on my projects.<p>But as I grow older as a developer, I start to appreciate the &quot;old school&quot; tools. Some of them have been developed and improved for decades and the fact they are still here is a proof of their quality and adequacy. Here are a few of my favourites:<p><pre><code>  PostgreSQL
  Emacs
  tmux
  regular expressions</code></pre>
======
jmnicolas
Pen and paper ;-)

